# The New Member From Azerbaijan



## terassco (Jun 28, 2014)

*I am a new member from Azerbaijan, to be honest I am not exactly in a masonic lodge in my own country but.... i think in the future i will have such kind of oportunity. I hope that i will find here new members with whom we will learn and get be closed our brotherhood *


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 29, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## terassco (Jul 1, 2014)

AmigoKZ said:


> Greetings from Kazakhstan, Azeri Friend!


*thanx  friend, its nice to meet neighbour countries in such kind of atmosphere*


----------



## terassco (Jul 1, 2014)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome to the community here!


*Thanx  Bro Stewart, it's pleasure to be in a such community, *


----------



## terassco (Jul 1, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome aboard.


*thanx Bro. Barry Newell. i hope i will learn more about society from all of u*


----------

